# Does anyone use cordless clippers?



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

More specifically the Andis Super AGR Cordless?
I really like the fact that you can use this with or without the cord.
Has anyone tried these?
Also wondering about the Oster HV cage/table dryer?
Is it better for using on poodles if you have the hose type dryer or would it be okay to have a table top dryer that positions where you want it and could also be hung on the cage?
Any advise would be appreciated,thanks.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

If you are getting a standard poodle, you really wont like that Oster dryer. Its very heavy for one thing and with a large dog on a table, you will not be able to properly dry its head and topknot at all. Invest the money in a dryer with a 8-10 foot hoze and nozzle....and they usually come with a thing that you swap out the end for a thing that hooks onto cage bars....so you can still use it as a cage dryer. I have only tried that clipper ONE time at a large grooming show. I felt that it would cause hand/arm fatigue in a half days worth of work.....I couldnt use it very long cause it was so heavy.


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

I used to use the Andis cordless. It has it's ups and downs. What I liked about it was that it was so easy to use. It's so nice not to be tethered to the wall, but thats about it's only upside.

It super heavy for one, and makes your hand tired just to hold it. It doesn't hold a charge for very long either, so you have to have 2 batteries so you can always keep on on the charger, otherwise you have to stop every 30-45 minutes. It's also not very fast. If all you are doing is clean, dry poodles, it shouldn't be a problem for you. I was using it as my main pair of clippers in a busy groom shop though, so clip downs on heavy coated breeds took FOREVER. Probably the worst thing about it was that it is very fragile. If gets dropped or kicked off the table, it's gonna break for sure. 

I would suggest the Andis AGC super 2-speed clipper. It sturdy, reliable and has a low speed for everyday use, and high speed for thick coats or powering through mats. I would also recommend getting the Wahl Bravura Cord/Cordless Clippers. They have the option of using the cord, or charging them to use cordless. It comes with 4 guard combs and the blade is also a 5 in 1 (there's a lever to adjust it from a #9, #10, #15, #30, and #40) so its AWESOME for FFTs, sanitary trims, paw pads, the insides of ears, small mat removal, etc. They are super light and whisper quiet. The 5 in 1 blades can be a little finicky though, so order a few extra blades in case one of them breaks. The Wahl Arco SE Cordless uses the same 5 in 1 blade, but it's much noisier and doesn't have the option to go with a cord.

Hope that helps!


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the advise. I want my first Clipper/dryer purchase to be a good one and not one Im going to regret =)
All the information really helps alot!


----------



## jeffsf (Dec 6, 2010)

We _only _use cordless clippers. The Wahl Arco SE is our workhorse and very occasionally the Wahl Chromini (toes on the toys). The Wahl Arco SE is (relatively) quiet, runs cool, has good battery life, and is comfortable to hold.

Edit -- We found that while the Wahl Chromado _sounds _quieter to human ears, the dogs seem to be calmer with the sound of the Arco. Additionally, the Arco seems to have significantly better battery life compared to the Chromado. 

We picked the Chromini for a "detail trimmer" (over the miniArco) for the tiny guys based on talking with repair shops. Unless you're working with very small dogs, you're probably ok with just an Arco SE or similar.

I don't think there is any "perfect" clipper for everyone. There are, however, some that are harder to use than others. The old-style clippers can get very hot with use (some even offer insulating sheaths as accessories), as well as being very heavy and unwieldy.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay,now Im really confused,lol.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I think on the whle "most" cordless do best as a trimmer (FFT, little things here and there) and tend to not have the power to power through a full coat QUICKLY

which means many groomers who are doing several dogs a day use a cordless 'trimmer' for the FFT, etc. Then go to a corded heavier powered for the body clips. 

But for those at home a good quality cordless should get you through what you need (i'm lusting after a Laube speed feed *sigh* )


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Okay,so corded for the clipper and cordless for the trimmer?
This is the best way to go?
What brand clipper is judged the best by most of you?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I use the Wahl Arco SE for FFT. For body work I use Oster A5. The Oster was given to me so it wouldn't have been my first choice. It is heavy, loud and gets hot quickly. I don't have a lot of experience except with my own dogs: 2 spoos and 1 elderly yorkie. The dogs seem to prefer the Arco


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i use double K's right now for it all. I lust for a pair of Laube speed feed Prrl's (Cordless) for the lighter work/small dogs. 

Laube's and Arco's are what most groomer friends of mine use


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a set of the Andis cordless. Use them for "wet shaves" or when the power goes out. Summer thunderstorms and high winds don't make a good combination..lol
they are a bit heavy for everyday use


----------

